# Lightroom cc2015.1.1 goes crazy and starts flagging images for deletion



## jcnlv (Dec 22, 2015)

I am putting this in the workflow discussion as it occurs while culling the photoshoot and setting files for deletion....
In the library module... deleting weaker images... I filter for unflagged images, go in survey mode, selecting 4-6 similar shots at a time to fit frame, with second monitor at 1:1 to check for sharpness, and then using the X key to automatically flag to delete and remove the shot from survey mode.
I have caps lock down so it goes automatically to the next image when I flag to delete and removes it from


I go along just fine, then suddenly Lightroom just starts rapidly flagging every shot from that point on for deletion, one after another, after another, and I can't stop it without doing a ctrl-delete>end task>... I tried to use escape key or closing the app out, but once it starts no other keys have any affect.


I thought it was probably a key sticking and tried another keyboard with same result.  It happens totally randomly.


Of course it doesn't actually delete anything and I can go back in and select all of incorrectly flagged shots and unflag them, but it is annoying.

I was wondering if I am the only one with this issue or if there are others and if there is a fix or if it is a known bug to be dealt with sometime by Adobe


Lightroom cc2015.1.1 
Windows 10
GA-990fxa-ud3 motherboard
AMD FX 8370
32 GB ram
GeForce GTX 960


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 22, 2015)

If you use either of these shortcuts:Ctrl + Up Arrow / Ctrl + Down Arrow or Command + Up Arrow / Command + Down Arrow, they will Increase/Decrease Flag status. Any chance?


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 22, 2015)

jcnlv said:


> ....
> 
> I was wondering if I am the only one with this issue or if there are others and if there is a fix or if it is a known bug to be dealt with sometime by Adobe
> ...



Wow - weird. 
FWIW I have not seen this, nor have read of others who have seen it.
Did it just start happening?

If it were me, I would first try to reset my preferences.
To replace Lightroom’s prefs, first quit Lightroom. Now just hold Shift-ALt-Delete and restart Lightroom. 
That seems to clean up a lot of one time weird stuff.


----------



## jcnlv (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you RikkFlohr but I am not sure what you are saying here, are are you suggesting that instead of using the X key to delete I start using the (on PC) ctrl + down arrow?  I prefer the single keystroke X key which I have used for probably 10 years...  I did just start doing it all in the unflagged survey view, which has really speeded up my culling process, another thing that may have some affect is that before culling I do usually first go through and do any mass color/contrast corrections through the development module.


----------



## jcnlv (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah  very weird... it is only since cc2015 update, but I did just start doing it all in the unflagged survey view, which has really speeded up my culling process, another thing that may have some affect is that before culling I do usually first go through and do any mass color/contrast corrections through the development module.
I will give the preferences a shot.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 23, 2015)

What I am saying is: Are you using a keyboard shortcut similar to the ones I listed. If you are using these shortcuts or ones similar and you are missing that would be a clue as to what is happening.  I take it from your response that the answer is NO. You are not using these shortcuts.


----------

